# Changes to new Siena?



## Martin Cross (Aug 19, 2006)

I am considering a new Siena frameset. I can get a 2007 model at a slight discount but was wondering if there were improvements to the 2008 frame?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

This may or may not be an improvement to you but the 2008's haave longer headtubes. For me using a 2007 in my size would mean a large stack of spacer which rings loud the ugly bell. The 2008 I could use only on 10mm spacer which is a look I can live with.


----------



## Martin Cross (Aug 19, 2006)

*Siena Sizing*

thanks, one more question... I need the 56cm frame. Will a longer head tube make much of a difference from a performance aspect?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Martin Cross said:


> thanks, one more question... I need the 56cm frame. Will a longer head tube make much of a difference from a performance aspect?


The performance can only be compromised if the fit is wrong and that would included requiring a stack height that exceeds the maximum allowable per the fork manufacturer. Althouth that would be a safety issue verses a performancr issue. By requiring a size 56 you need a M/L?


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*I saw an XL on ebay*

It was an 08, it looked the same as 07, 06, but it had a ht ext., not a super sloper tt.


----------



## Martin Cross (Aug 19, 2006)

*2006 Siena*

Thanks for the all the input!

I just purchased a new 2006 siena frame (56 cm - M/L) and fork on e-bay and should have it by end of week. I may have other questions during the build. 

Come to think of it I have one now.. I have two cranks that I can use. What is your opinion on a crank for this bike... 6500 Ultegra or an FSA Pro Team Issue Carbon? I think both are 03 models.

thanks


----------



## rutteger (Oct 9, 2005)

*06 vs 07 vs 08*

Anybody have a definitive answer as to what the differences are between the 06, 07 and 08 Siena frames?

The 06 and 07 appear idential - this is from research here and litespeed catalogues.

The 08 looks similar but with a taller heattube. any other differences?


----------

